# Posting Guidelines for Introduction Threads.



## Intense

*These are Welcome Threads. Please focus on Civil Discourse. Be Polite. No Flame Wars. No Derailing. No Neg Repping. 

"Zone 1" Rules Apply Here.*


----------



## Kat

*We have noticed a lot of negative comments made in the Introduction threads. As stated above, please keep it civil. Remember new people do not know you, or your possible sense of humor, and many times it runs them off before they can even post if we aren't at least polite in the thread.
Always keep that in mind, and let's keep this a friendly place. No Flaming or Derailing. Thanks. *


----------



## flacaltenn

*To make it clear -- the TOPIC of Intro threads is the new member. If it's not about the new member or in response to them -- it's off topic and needs to not derail the welcome. If the new member gets political -- take a shot and back the heck off. Save it for later. Don't flame or poke other USMB members here. 

There's about 30 forums on USMB with all levels of civility and some with hardly any at all.  It's not too much to ask.
*


----------

